# HomebrewSupply.com Italian Floor Corker Giveaway!



## HomeBrewSupply (Nov 2, 2015)

​

Howdy folks! We at HomebrewSupply.com thought it was time for another giveaway in order to give back to the community. This time we thought we would mix it up from a wine kit since many have wine already fermenting for Holiday parties. Instead we want to get you setup with a terrific floor corker for when you're ready to bottle!





The Italian Floor Corker is similar Portuguese Floor Corker but with the longer handle for better leverage. Works for both 750 mL and 1.5L wine bottles. Nylon iris jaws, adjustable plunger depth, locking bottle base, ability to bolt it to floor.



*Rules and Entry for the Giveaway:*

Just do a single one of the items below to enter, then reply with what you did, you can enter up to 4 times by doing them all, just list all the ones you did.


1. Sign up for our Mailing List
2. Share our Facebook page with Friends
3. Follow us on Instagram
4. Follow us on Pinterest


On November 24th we will close this giveaway, and draw one (1) winner on November 25th.

The winner (1) will have 24 hours from the time of the announcement to claim their prize. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.

----

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to WMT PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas *****. Entries must be received by November 24th, 2015. Void where prohibited. International winners to pay shipping. Limit One (1) entry per household. WineMakingTalk is not responsible for prizes.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up on the mailing list.


----------



## CGish (Nov 2, 2015)

HomeBrewSupply said:


> 1. Sign up for our Mailing List
> 2. Share our Facebook page with Friends
> 3. Follow us on Instagram
> 4. Follow us on Pinterest



1. Done,
2. Done,
3. Done,
4. and Done.

Sign me up, please!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for the mailing list.
Good luck !


----------



## Duster (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list. 
Thanks


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 2, 2015)

1, Already on the mailing list
2, Shared you site on my FB page.


----------



## victoryss364 (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Done
2. Done
4. Done


----------



## Steve_M (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up with mailing list. Follow on Pinterest. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## jaspertex (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for Mailing List


----------



## franco22 (Nov 2, 2015)

Done 1
Done 2
Thank you!!


----------



## Jamesgs (Nov 2, 2015)

*Signed up for mailing list*

My future as a professional corker depends on winning this contest.


----------



## TryN2Brew (Nov 2, 2015)

Joined the mail list


----------



## terrymck (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for the mailing list.


----------



## Bygsky (Nov 2, 2015)

Followed on Pinterest.

Don't do the Facebook or Instagram. Will wait for the next giveaway.


----------



## JRowland74 (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list, shared on Facebook


----------



## CA-Mouse (Nov 2, 2015)

HomeBrewSupply said:


> 1. Sign up for our Mailing List
> 2. Share our Facebook page with Friends
> 3. Follow us on Instagram
> 4. Follow us on Pinterest



1: Done
2: Done
3: Done
4: Done


----------



## bamadrunk (Nov 2, 2015)

1,2,and 4 done..


----------



## geek (Nov 2, 2015)

Shared on Facebook


----------



## ceeaton (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm getting emails, so I think #1 is still valid.


----------



## hardworkin (Nov 2, 2015)

Shared your FB page and signed up for your mailing list. WhoooHoooo!!


----------



## Tattroy (Nov 2, 2015)

Following on Instagram!


----------



## YeastBeast (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up to mailing list


----------



## garymc (Nov 2, 2015)

I can share your posts on Facebook and I can like your page, but I'm not seeing how to share your page.


----------



## revid (Nov 2, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## Johngottshall (Nov 2, 2015)

signed up for mailing list please sign me up


----------



## jimbob02138 (Nov 2, 2015)

Done all!!!!!!!


----------



## irun2x131 (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list!


----------



## gaboy (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for # 1 !!!


----------



## enderst (Nov 2, 2015)

1
3
4

I could use a corker


----------



## 620cowboy (Nov 2, 2015)

1. Facebook 
2. Instagram
3. Pinterest


Already get your emails..


----------



## garymc (Nov 2, 2015)

I signed up for the mailing list.


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 2, 2015)

1 and 2 done.


----------



## suziqcu (Nov 2, 2015)

I followed Pinterest


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 2, 2015)

already signed up. and posted to facebook


----------



## Spooky (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm gladly following you on *Pintrest* Now . Thank You for this opportunity. -Melanie /SpooKy


----------



## Spooky (Nov 2, 2015)

Also liked you on *Facebook* This was a rest promotional idea! -Melanie / SpooKy


----------



## Spooky (Nov 2, 2015)

My Winery is now following you on *Instagram*


----------



## offislandwine (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm in! Signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Nov 2, 2015)

On the mailing list


----------



## Kiwisholland (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list, thanks


----------



## toronado13 (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up for the mailing list!


----------



## milehiscott (Nov 2, 2015)

mailing list
Facebook


----------



## barbl72 (Nov 2, 2015)

1, 2 and 4 done!
Hope I win!


----------



## acorn (Nov 2, 2015)

Signed up on the mailing list.


----------



## buzzerj (Nov 2, 2015)

I am following for a floor corker!


----------



## WI_Wino (Nov 2, 2015)

On the mailing list, thanks!


----------



## zaismas (Nov 2, 2015)

*Floor corker giveaway*

Shared on FB!



HomeBrewSupply said:


> View attachment 25615​
> 
> Howdy folks! We at HomebrewSupply.com thought it was time for another giveaway in order to give back to the community. This time we thought we would mix it up from a wine kit since many have wine already fermenting for Holiday parties. Instead we want to get you setup with a terrific floor corker for when you're ready to bottle!
> 
> ...


----------



## winerocks69 (Nov 2, 2015)

*Let's get corked*

I am now on your mailing list... Thanks!


----------



## neotracer075 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Mailing List...*

Signed up for mailing list!


----------



## buzzzkllr (Nov 3, 2015)

Signed up for the mailing list and shared your facebook page. Enter me please. Thanks.


----------



## lene020279 (Nov 3, 2015)

HomeBrewSupply said:


> View attachment 25615​
> 
> Howdy folks! We at HomebrewSupply.com thought it was time for another giveaway in order to give back to the community. This time we thought we would mix it up from a wine kit since many have wine already fermenting for Holiday parties. Instead we want to get you setup with a terrific floor corker for when you're ready to bottle!
> 
> ...


Done 1
Done 2
Done 4 
Please enter me!


----------



## jrm1443 (Nov 3, 2015)

HomeBrewSupply said:


> View attachment 25615​
> 
> Howdy folks! We at HomebrewSupply.com thought it was time for another giveaway in order to give back to the community. This time we thought we would mix it up from a wine kit since many have wine already fermenting for Holiday parties. Instead we want to get you setup with a terrific floor corker for when you're ready to bottle!
> 
> ...



I signed up for the mailing list


----------



## trolo (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks I signed up!!!


----------



## Oracus (Nov 3, 2015)

Shared Facebook page


----------



## exf5003 (Nov 3, 2015)

Signed up for Mailing List


----------



## Takes2long (Nov 3, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list
Followed on Pintrest


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 3, 2015)

Signed up for the mailing list
Followed on Pinterest
Followed on Instagram


----------



## audmkamp (Nov 3, 2015)

*Entry*

shared facebook page


----------



## audmkamp (Nov 3, 2015)

*entry*

signed up for mailing list


----------



## audmkamp (Nov 3, 2015)

*entry*

followed you on Pinterest


----------



## geohines (Nov 3, 2015)

*Signed up newsletter*

Signed up for 
newsletter


----------



## musky412 (Nov 3, 2015)

Signed up for the mailing list.


----------



## zadvocate (Nov 3, 2015)

Mailing list


----------



## LorenzoCri (Nov 3, 2015)

I did mailing list, facebook, pintrest, and instgram. Please sign me up four times.


----------



## eightysixCJ (Nov 3, 2015)

I signed up for the mailing list.

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## garhof (Nov 3, 2015)

Signed up for the email.

Thanks!


----------



## rdecristo (Nov 3, 2015)

Done
1 on mailing list
2 shared on Facebook


----------



## Zintrigue (Nov 3, 2015)

HomeBrewSupply said:


> View attachment 25615​
> 
> Howdy folks! We at HomebrewSupply.com thought it was time for another giveaway in order to give back to the community. This time we thought we would mix it up from a wine kit since many have wine already fermenting for Holiday parties. Instead we want to get you setup with a terrific floor corker for when you're ready to bottle!
> 
> ...





1.) Check
2.) Check
3.) What's instagram?
4.) Check

Please sign me up!

-Zintrigue


----------



## fmatt610 (Nov 3, 2015)

Facebook and mailing address done. Thanks


----------



## jdwebb (Nov 3, 2015)

Following on Pintrest!


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 3, 2015)

Already on the mailing list! Sign me up please.


----------



## Allie88 (Nov 3, 2015)

1. Done
2. Done
3. Done
4. Done


----------



## Winenoob66 (Nov 3, 2015)

Done 1 & 2


----------



## Cagekiker298 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Floor corker giveaway*

1. Done
2. Done
3. Done
4. Done


----------



## Seanzo (Nov 3, 2015)

1. Done
2. Done
3. Don't have it
4. Done


----------



## PapaO (Nov 3, 2015)

On the mailing list.


----------



## Mo-Wine (Nov 3, 2015)

*Signed up for newsletter!*

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Nov 3, 2015)

1. Signed up for mailing list 
2. Shared your page on facebook

Thanks do not participate in the other 2

Jeremy


----------



## novafire (Nov 3, 2015)

I did 1, 2, and 4.


----------



## jemiller59 (Nov 3, 2015)

Done 1, 2 & 4


----------



## BeginnerMark (Nov 3, 2015)

Yep pick me!!!!


----------



## snpr13 (Nov 3, 2015)

All signed up for all four lines of communication


----------



## geepmaley (Nov 3, 2015)

In thanks. Appreciate the opportunity


----------



## montyfox (Nov 4, 2015)

On the mailing list!


----------



## Levi24 (Nov 4, 2015)

On the list!


----------



## krislynn09 (Nov 4, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list.


----------



## thecrewking (Nov 4, 2015)

Liked and shared your facebook page


----------



## krowek (Nov 5, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list.


----------



## russki (Nov 5, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list. Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2015)

I already have an Italian floor corker so I did not sign up. I would just like to say this is a great promotion that you are doing. Thank you!


----------



## stevenfox25 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Italian Corker Giveaway*

Signed up for the mailing list!
hope i win!


----------



## stevenfox25 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Corker Giveaway*

Shared on Facebook for the second entry!


----------



## stevenfox25 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Corker Giveaway submission 3*

followed on instagram for the 3rd entry!


----------



## krislynn09 (Nov 5, 2015)

Followed on pinterest!


----------



## zadvocate (Nov 6, 2015)

Shared on Facebook
Followed on Instagram
Followed on Pintrest


----------



## sleepyemt (Nov 8, 2015)

Done, email list


----------



## marly (Nov 8, 2015)

signed up for mailing list


----------



## oreoman (Nov 8, 2015)

Done done done and done


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 9, 2015)

I did not sign up because I've already got a floor corker.
But you are going to make someone so very happy!
I remember that first bottle I did, after I'd be using a crappy hand corker for a year.
I kicked myself for not getting a floor corker right out of the gate.


----------



## JSquared (Nov 9, 2015)

I did 1,2,3 and 4 please add me to the lists!


----------



## WhiteCheesy (Nov 10, 2015)

1 done
3 done
4 done


----------



## jkrug (Nov 11, 2015)

I signed up. Mailing list


----------



## KellyBree (Nov 11, 2015)

Following on Instagram & Pinterest.


----------



## CinMar (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for another great opportunity.


----------



## heatherd (Nov 13, 2015)

Signed up on the mailing list.


----------



## KellyBree (Nov 13, 2015)

I signed up for all 4! Thank you!


----------



## snake45 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Corker Giveaway*

Signed up on Pinterest, and mailing list also. Thanks, Rodger P.


----------



## Scooter68 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Italian Floor Corker Giveaway*

Shared your site on Facebook
Signed up for mailing list


----------



## richmke (Nov 18, 2015)

Mailing list
facebook

Don't have instagram or pintrest


----------



## mike_d (Nov 19, 2015)

Mailing List: check
Pinterest: check

I don't use the others.


----------



## mehrdad (Nov 23, 2015)

Signed up!


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 23, 2015)

Signed up on the mailing list.

Thx


----------



## botigol (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm on the mailing list!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 24, 2015)

What time is the drawing?


----------



## HeadWatersWine (Nov 24, 2015)

Shared on Facebook.


----------



## Delaney (Nov 24, 2015)

Subscribed to mailing kist


----------



## Beverley (Nov 24, 2015)

*Beverley G*

joined mailing list.


----------



## ezekielsays (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm very much signed up for the mailing list. Thanks!


----------



## touchtoomuch (Nov 24, 2015)

Mailing list. Was already on it.


----------



## touchtoomuch (Nov 24, 2015)

Facebook share


----------



## touchtoomuch (Nov 24, 2015)

pinterest follow


----------



## touchtoomuch (Nov 24, 2015)

instagram follow. Just pick me and give me this delicious item. It's crying my name!


----------



## donaltman3 (Nov 24, 2015)

*sign me up*

I added you on pintrest and mailing list.

Enter me into the contest :0)


----------



## BigDfromTN (Nov 24, 2015)

Signed up on Mailing List, Shared on facebook.


----------



## snavelw (Nov 24, 2015)

Shared on Facebook
Followed on Instagram
Followed on Pinterest


----------



## Danml (Nov 24, 2015)

Signed up on Mailing list


----------



## shifter (Nov 24, 2015)

I did the mailing list


----------



## Greg_Salyer_13 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mailing list


----------



## JRinPDX (Nov 24, 2015)

*Followed on Instagram*

Followed on Instagram


----------



## goldnut (Nov 24, 2015)

1. Done
2. Done
3. Done
4. Done


----------



## dtoes91 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mailing list 
Facebook


----------



## foamenter (Nov 24, 2015)

*Done*

1 done

No more corkers elbow for me.


----------



## scsjohn (Nov 24, 2015)

*in*

in it. Thanks for this!!


----------



## aer (Nov 24, 2015)

*Sign me up for the draw*

Did everything you asked.... but no place to sign up for the draw. Please put my name in the hat. Thanks. Aeriol


----------



## RussG (Nov 24, 2015)

*Italian Floor Corker Giveaway*

Signed up
Shared you with friends (That just sounds worse than it is)
Followed you on Instagram
Followed you on Pinterest

Thank you for my new floor corker. I have a few cases to bottle this month.


----------



## pgratiano (Nov 24, 2015)

email....done


----------



## limulus (Nov 24, 2015)

Mailing List


----------



## onlyreds (Nov 24, 2015)

*floor corker*

Signed up for the mailing list, though I think I was already on it.


----------



## axmpph (Nov 24, 2015)

*Floor corker Giveaway*

Mailing List
Facebook
Pinterest 

Done!


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Nov 24, 2015)

in!! thank you and happy thanksgiving!


----------



## josberrios (Nov 24, 2015)

*Italian Corker Giveaway*

I did number 4, following on Pinterest


----------



## SBWs (Nov 24, 2015)

Shared you site on my FB page


----------



## jreilly1967 (Nov 24, 2015)

Signed up for mailing list and liked you on facebook



HomeBrewSupply said:


> View attachment 25615
> ​
> Howdy folks! We at HomebrewSupply.com thought it was time for another giveaway in order to give back to the community. This time we thought we would mix it up from a wine kit since many have wine already fermenting for Holiday parties. Instead we want to get you setup with a terrific floor corker for when you're ready to bottle!
> 
> ...


----------



## SandbaggerOne (Nov 24, 2015)

I registered for the email list and followed you on pinterest.

Cheers,
SB


----------



## Dhaynes (Nov 24, 2015)

*Joined mail list*

I joined the mail lust


----------



## Ash (Nov 24, 2015)

All 4. What time Zone? ?


----------



## Bygsky (Nov 24, 2015)

Okay. Tomorrow is the big day. Good luck everyone. 

As for me, when I win I will immediately use it to bottle four batches of wine. Don't worry I will report back and let you know how it worked.


----------



## trolo (Nov 25, 2015)

*Who won?*

Did I miss the winner?? I hope it was me???


----------



## azteckeeper (Nov 25, 2015)

*Count me in - four times!*

1. On the email list. 
2. Shared your page with my homies on Facebook 
3. Followed you on instagram 
4. Follow you on pinterest


----------



## azteckeeper (Nov 25, 2015)

Shoot, just noticed the dates


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 25, 2015)

What time is the drawing going to be? I don't want to miss my name being picked...lol


----------

